# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Bewegen

## peteroomens

*DE NIJMEEGSE VIERDAAGSE*

*Bewegen* is belangrijk. Wanneer je jong bent. Wanneer je minder jong bent en te veel achter je computer zit en wanneer je, net als ik, ouder bent. Senior heet dat tegenwoordig. Bewegen is zó belangrijk, niet alleen wanneer je gezond bent, maar ook wanneer je klachten hebt. Wel binnen je mogelijkheden blijven.

*Ik loop de Nijmeegse Vierdaagse mee. Voor de vierde keer, waarvan voor de tweede keer als sponsorloper voor de Nederlandse Hersenstichting.*

Wil je me in actie zien? Ga dan naar: https://www.hersenstichting.nl/steun-ons/sponsoracties1 en bekijk het filmpje.

Tijdens de training heb ik een blog bijgehouden, tijdens de Vierdaagse doe ik dit dagelijks. Wil je me volgen? http://www.steundehersenstichting.wordpress.com/

Niet iedereen hoeft overigens meteen de 4-Daagse te lopen. Vraag je huisarts, overleg met je fysiotherapeut of sportschooltraner, maar blijf in beweging.

Tot gauw, Peter

----------


## Flogiston

Goede punten.

Als ik wat mag toevoegen, iets waarvan ik vrees dat het vaak over het hoofd wordt gezien: ik denk dat het vooral heel belangrijk is dat je een beweegvorm zoekt die je _leuk_ vindt.

Ik zie bijvoorbeeld veel mensen vol goede voornemens naar de sportschool stappen. Maar: ze doen het omdat ze het (van zichzelf) _moeten_, niet omdat ze het leuk vinden. Ze vinden het zelfs helemaal _niet_ leuk, maar ze dwingen zichzelf ertoe.

En daar gaat het mis. Juist omdat ze het niet leuk vinden, houden ze het maar kort vol. Soms drie weken, soms drie maanden - maar dan komt de klad erin.

Stel nu dat zo iemand het enorm leuk vindt om de honden van de overburen uit te laten. Dat is natuurlijk minder inspannend dan naar de sportschool gaan. Maar als je honden uitlaten _leuk_ vindt, houd je dat _wel_ vol.

Als zo iemand naar de sportschool gaat, is hij tussen de drie weken en de drie maanden heel goed bezig, lekker bewegen, lekker intensief. Maar: de rest van het jaar doet die persoon niets. Spreekt hij daarentegen af dat hij de honden van de overburen mag uitlaten, dan komt diezelfde persoon ineens elke dag een uur in beweging. Misschien minder intensief, maar wel elke dag weer, jaren achter elkaar.

Dat laatste is natuurlijk stukken beter.

Vandaar mijn tip: beweeg niet omdat het moet. Zoek een activiteit die je leuk vindt. Zodra je die hebt gevonden, beweeg je niet meer omdat je het moet, maar omdat je het wilt. Dat is gezonder (want je houdt het vol) en leuker. Dubbele winst dus!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Peter: Geweldig dat je de Nijmeegse vierdaagse hebt gelopen...."hulde" ik heb er bewondering voor...je beschrijft het goed...bewegen is voor "iedereen" belangrijk en ook als je iets mankeert...niemand komt ongeschonden dor het leven heen.... :Embarrassment: 

Flogiston: ik ga naar de sportschool toe omdat ik vindt dat ik dat moet doen, maar als ik er ben vindt ik het er heerlijk en weet direct "waarom" ik dat doe...ook heb ik een hondje als cadeau gekregen (was niet mijn idee) maar ik moet wel verplicht elke dag eruit in weer en wind, en ja dat laatste liever niet, maar het is wel "gezond"....ik begrijp waarom je dat schrijft...

Dank allebei mannen....Groetjes...

----------

